# i need seed



## jamie419 (Mar 11, 2015)

Been awhile since I've purchased any seed so I'm looking for a company that ships to the US. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 11, 2015)

I enjoyed using Attitude in the past :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 11, 2015)

Lots of companies ship to the US.  Are you looking for anything specific?    

Attitude has been having some problems with credit cards and has apparently set up a new web site called something else, but I have not visited there yet.  I have recently purchased seeds from Seedsman and Cannazon was happy with both transaction.  I also buy from Hemp Depot located in Canada sometimes.  They have some good strains and prices, but they do not take CCs--you have to send a money order in.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 11, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Attitude has been having some problems with credit cards and has apparently set up a new web site called something else, but I have not visited there yet.



Dang.. this is an ongoing "thing" now eh? Bah! 

I haven't attempted to go to the site in a couple of weeks, but it was fine last I went... didn't know something was going on. Had seen something posted, but figured it was just a "hiccup" or something.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2015)

I like the singleseedcentre.com   as well.


----------



## jamie419 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks y'all. Just want a company willing to ship to my location. Looking for a nice kush strain, widow, and possibly a cheese strain


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 11, 2015)

I buy all my seeds from www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com, which is the single seed center. They have an amazing collection, ship fast and discrete.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 11, 2015)

my last purchase was from firestax. worked out very well and they have some boutique style strains. i used a credit card with no problem. i live in the u.s. as well. they shipped stealthy. my postman was curious but the post office apparently was not. i used attitude before also and that worked out fine as well.


----------



## berrettian (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm using seedcity, I'm very happy with how this company ship my order.  It came with a brand new lego box,  they put inside with the all the pieces of lego,  very stealth and very fast ! 2 days approxiamately from the day I ordered.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Mar 12, 2015)

Herbies headshop did me right a few times, i just ordered from attitude on the 4th awaiting arrival..BtL


----------



## mindtrip (Mar 13, 2015)

I've only ordered once, and it was from Herbies.  Quick delivery, decent prices, CCs accepted.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 13, 2015)

I buy online only from firestax the rest I can find local and some of the local shops have a 70 % Germ rate can't beat that!


----------



## blowinthatloud (Mar 19, 2015)

I ordered from attitude an was shipped on the 4th an its the 18th, i think they might have got caught at the border, guess ill wait a lil longer an see what happens...anxious! An paranoid!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 19, 2015)

Attitude gives you a tracking number when you order. Check it, and you can see exactly what it's doing.  :aok:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 19, 2015)

Seems i been hearing alot of Attitudes seeds been convascated.


----------



## Maddmachinist (Mar 19, 2015)

I've only bought once I Used the single seed center. Very discreet shipping. I'm a Happy camper


----------



## blowinthatloud (Mar 19, 2015)

I ordered from att. On the 4th an still nothing i think they confiscated...BtL


----------



## Kraven (Mar 19, 2015)

Bet it's with my beans, sittin in Chicago. You will get the letter in a few days, it just says it has been found to contain contraband, but if you would like to claim it here is how.....


Attiude just seems to get flagged there for some reason......I have ordered 7 time with them and only one package got stopped, btw attitude replaced my beans for free since I chose their guaranteed stealth method shipping.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Mar 19, 2015)

That really screws up my schedule! Guano! BtL


----------



## jamie419 (May 25, 2015)

I m not exactly happy with single seed centre. The beans seem to be old there a ***** to pop the membranes are not seperating I have to pry the seed husk. All signs of old seed i n my experience.


----------



## DL420 (May 25, 2015)

N.G.R Seeds...I've ordered from them several times and I've never had any problems


----------



## spl1f (May 25, 2015)

MJz from Canada, pay for the extra shipping, arrives discreetly, the charge to the card appears as a "cell phone part" etc

spl1f


----------

